
WHO Sets 6 Conditions for Ending a Coronavirus Lockdown - jelliclesfarm
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2020/04/15/834021103/who-sets-6-conditions-for-ending-a-coronavirus-lockdown
======
rffn
How is it the WHO's business to set rules? They overestimate their power and
importance. They have no democratic legitimization.

Rules for ending lockdown will be set by local governments. The WHO might be
heard as advisor but not more.

------
vanniv
WHO doesn't get to dictate tonus how to love our lives.

They can make whatever bullshit rules they like.

We are not going to turn our free society into a dictatorship just because
they want it

